# Meta key not working - somehow



## Jörg Preiß (Jul 26, 2020)

I've just installed FuryBSD, so I am running FreeBSD 12.1, with XFCE in my case. 
I want to enable the 'tile to left/right' hotkey, using the shortcut `super-left` and `super-right`. 
Using the XFCE Window Manager settings, this is no problem: the key is recorded correctly, reported as 'Super-Left' and 'Super-Right' - but it does not work. 
So the key code is read in one program, but not in others? How is that possible? First thought was, maybe a wrong keyboard layout - but then it would not work at all? 
Any hint what I could check?


----------



## Jörg Preiß (Jul 26, 2020)

I had to remove the Super-L keybinding to the whisker menu in the keyboard settings, then it works...


----------

